# feeling happy



## pfarris (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally getting my tank where I want it! Ei dosing was the key. Running 2 beamswork led lights, one a 96 watt, 54watt, and pressurized co2


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Beautiful!*

I love it!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Very lush


----------

